# How eccentric/unique can anyone person be?



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually, I live in a major city now, that's quite cultural, and diverse, so I am quite excited to start socializing here a bit...just out of curiosity to see what happens. It feels more open and with so much more opportunities then what I am used to. It's just all of my past experiences have been really negative. I also lived in a really conservative district sort of on the outskirts of the city for a while, which also further more fueled these feelings. It was SOOOO conservative there, and I really had thought I most have been some big shitty person there, or doing something wrong. But it was really that place. Just horrible. 

It's not so bad now I guess. I was just experiencing similar problems with my roommates who sort of treat me like I am completely below them in some way, and it's very draining and annoying to be around. 

I have managed to come through all those feelings of feeling like shit about myself, and I think am ready to be more open to the world, sort of...



I guess I just can't live in anyplace that's too small or something, and is stuck within it's own culture/bubble, and is not open to diversity in anyway. I think I am more worldly then the average person probably, so this also probably gives me negative reactions.


----------



## Wulfex (Oct 9, 2014)

Be yourself works fine, but in a world dominated by S/T types, yeah, we come off as weird to them. I got lucky as a kid, small town small school, so I got picked on but the amount was much less. 

Still, it doesn't matter. Embrace the weird. Do you really want to be normal like the people around you? Do you really want to live in that world?

I think as a kid, I tried to keep myself from going there just to keep myself from being hurt but now I don't think you can ever be too weird. As long as you aren't mentally unstable, a criminal, or a threat to the world, who cares? Your weirdness is the one unique thing left on this planet. It is a mark of being who you are, being a lot less molded item than what the shape of society wants you to be. Everyone is weird, because we're all different. Weird is just a word to describe the abnormal, abnormal as in not what is seen everyday. I think some people are too afraid to show it because they fear what others would think of them.

Anyway, this is something I've been thinking about recently, but I'm tired off putting of who I am just to please people. No one really knows me, because I can't be authentic with them. So I'm done. I'm going to share my views, I'm going to think the way I do because no one else can. If the people around me can't accept that, then I will find people who can. I'm not going to fold myself into a paper-plane for the world when *I* want to be a paper-crane.

So be weird. I'll still read your post, I'll take what you say into consideration. I'm not going to disregard what you have to offer before I even get a chance to play around with the idea! Challenge the norm. It's the only way we can make progress, otherwise we're just cattle keeping our heads to the ground.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It sounds more like you struggle with social skills than just having eccentric interests/habits. 

In relationships of any kind, there is always some compromise. It doesn't mean not being true to your weirdness, it can just mean learning how to adjust how you present your weirdness to others.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Pilot said:


> It sounds more like you struggle with social skills than just having eccentric interests/habits.
> 
> In relationships of any kind, there is always some compromise. It doesn't mean not being true to your weirdness, it can just mean learning how to adjust how you present your weirdness to others.


This. People dont 'run' from others because their interests merely differ. That kind of reaction has to do with boundaries being crossed. Fe isnt about evil conformity. Its about standards of behaviour because without them humanity would be vicious and display a total disregard for the basic rights of others.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I have no idea how to act like a normal human being, and that's probably because I've never been treated like one.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am a unique individual.... Just like everyone else.... That is the answer to your question.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

-----


----------

